# Fiber of the monthÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is fiber from paradise fibers fiber of the month club. They send sample fibers to try out each month for $34.99. It's well worth the price. I've sampled fibers that I would never have ordered or thought of spinning. This month was sari silk, solid dyed merino and BFL/silk.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. I bought Sari roving the last time I bought from them I also bought there Sari yarn to weave with. A few years ago I bought some scraps from them had a hard time with them gave it away but the roving looks easier to use, Have fun with your roving.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

That looks nice, you will enjoy working with those


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is beautiful roving. Can I ask how much do you get a month? After you spin, how much would you say you end up with? Enough to make, say, a shawl or cowl?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for this post, Cookie!

I printed it so I'll know where to get fibers one day... you know, in case I get obsessed with spinning like I've been with socks. 

I bought red, yellow and orange Kool-Aid yesterday, preparing to try dyeing first.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I've just started the club, I just can't wait for it to arrive! I hope it gives me a chance to spin things I wouldn't normally buy. Yours are yummy!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is beautiful roving. Can I ask how much do you get a month? After you spin, how much would you say you end up with? Enough to make, say, a shawl or cowl?


You would definitely have enough to make a cowl or mittens or a hat. I've found the average total of fiber is 12 oz., I will be blending the sari with other fiber to make batts to spin. I just got a drum carder 3 weeks ago and have lots of fiber to blend with.
This is what came in June, the multi color roving is merino 8oz., Tencel roving, and quivit. I can't remember the total for the tencel and the quivit.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh my, I would love some of the Sari roving...is it available individually!!! Must check out Paradise Fibers!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Cookie61868 said:


> You would definitely have enough to make a cowl or mittens or a hat. I've found the average total of fiber is 12 oz., I will be blending the sari with other fiber to make batts to spin. I just got a drum carder 3 weeks ago and have lots of fiber to blend with.
> This is what came in June, the multi color roving is merino 8oz., Tencel roving, and quivit. I can't remember the total for the tencel and the quivit.


That roving is just beautiful. I think getting the samples would be great to be able to try out rovings we might otherwise not. I am almost there on this. Lol. I am not sure if I should say thanks or why did you tempt me like this. Lol. Thanks.


----------

